# Platinum Masking Tape By 3M



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyone used this yet? Saw it at SW pro-show today where they had a 3M rep. It had an ultra thin profile, has a plastic like feel, tears in a clean horizontal line (at least it did for her), is supposed to be water resistant, and can be taped in a curve. From what I saw it was pretty impressive stuff. Cost is around $8/roll.

Due to it's thinness, I'm hoping it will be especially good for taping bull nosed corners on textured walls. We'll see.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Have not seen it yet.:no: Is it 2:30 in the morning where you are?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Anyone used this yet? Saw it at SW pro-show today where they had a 3M rep. It had an ultra thin profile, has a plastic like feel, tears in a clean horizontal line (at least it did for her), is supposed to be water resistant, and can be taped in a curve. From what I saw it was pretty impressive stuff. Cost is around $8/roll.
> 
> Due to it's thinness, I'm hoping it will be especially good for taping bull nosed corners on textured walls. We'll see.


Sounds like some of their automotive tapes, I think "Thinline" is the name of the product line, IIRC.

EDIT: maybe it's "Fineline"...


----------



## KamRad (Nov 30, 2015)

Never heard of it


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Have not seen it yet.:no: Is it 2:30 in the morning where you are?


Nah, it was 11:30 at night.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Rep said it was very new. Like maybe in some store a week or so - at most.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Its pretty awesome stuff. To me its the same as the new exterior stuff but maybe a different adhesive. It is flexible so you can pull it and it gets thinner. I used it to tape the sides of door casings then brush and rolled two coats up against it, little to no bleed and super sharp lines. Better than frog tape and 3M 2080.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

RH said:


> Anyone used this yet? Saw it at SW pro-show today where they had a 3M rep. It had an ultra thin profile, has a plastic like feel, tears in a clean horizontal line (at least it did for her), is supposed to be water resistant, and can be taped in a curve. From what I saw it was pretty impressive stuff. Cost is around $8/roll.
> 
> Due to it's thinness, I'm hoping it will be especially good for taping bull nosed corners on textured walls. We'll see.


I'll have to call my 3m rep tomorrow and get some info on this. Never heard of it.

Did they list common uses? Interior / exterior? What did they sell was the benefit vs their snap straight blue exterior version?


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

I got a roll given to me at a pro show a couple days ago. As mentioned above my first impression was that it was very similar to the exterior tape. Wish i would have had it, or thought about the ext tape, last week when i spent far too long taping a curved wall for spray.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

woodcoyote said:


> I'll have to call my 3m rep tomorrow and get some info on this. Never heard of it.
> 
> Did they list common uses? Interior / exterior? What did they sell was the benefit vs their snap straight blue exterior version?


It's for interior use. Can't speak to it's comparison to Snap Straight.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

3M has been making FineLine for years. Sold in the autobody supply shops. It's always been pricey. Just used some a couple of weeks ago to layout the flames on this:


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Its the same as the clean break exterior junk that doesnt stick to anything. I personally think it is just rebranded but still crap. $8 a roll for tape is insane


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Got a sample roll of this stuff today. It does seem quite similar to the 3M exterior that came out a couple years ago, but not quite exactly the same.

I've only used about half the roll on some exterior stuff. First impressions are it handles a lot easier than the exterior stuff. The exterior has a tendency to roll up on you when you tear a piece off, this stuff doesn't do that. Also breaks cleaner and easier. 

I've been getting into tape more and more lately. If it saves labor, I don't care if it is 8-10$ a roll. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> Got a sample roll of this stuff today. It does seem quite similar to the 3M exterior that came out a couple years ago, but not quite exactly the same.
> 
> I've only used about half the roll on some exterior stuff. First impressions are it handles a lot easier than the exterior stuff. The exterior has a tendency to roll up on you when you tear a piece off, this stuff doesn't do that. Also breaks cleaner and easier.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the cost isn't too much of a factor if it allows me to do a job better and saves time as well. But then I don't plan on using it for everything either - just for those occasional difficult situations.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

$8-10 a roll is crazy if it works like the exterior stuff did thats what i mean.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I hate to break it to you anti-Home Depot guys, but they have had it for several months now. Even the local True Value has it. Just because SW just got it doesn't mean it is new! You guys need to get around a little more!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PACman said:


> I hate to break it to you anti-Home Depot guys, but they have had it for several months now. Even the local True Value has it. Just because SW just got it doesn't mean it is new! You guys need to get around a little more!


Hmmm. Wonder why the 3M rep said it had only been out less than a week and that not all stores even had it yet. Maybe it was released earlier in some regions to determine how it might be received?


----------

